# mysterious kittens



## ichigo8 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hello, I am fostering 3 kittens, that were found abandoned, without mother in the middle of nowhere and were really sick. They are pretty healthy now. There are two girls and one red boy that will stay with me forever, he was also in the worst state. It took us more than two weeks to actually bring him to the state of playing and acting like a cat. I went through many sleepless nights because I was worried that he wouldn't make it. Anyway, one of the kittens obviously has really long hair, and that's why she has found a new home almost immediately but I really do think that her siblings may end up longhaired too, especially the red one even though that because of sickness he is partly bald now. They are about 7 weeks old now and I know it can be this kittens fluffiness, but I do see some long hair signs. It is not that I care about what kind of hair will my kitten have, I love him and that's why he is staying with me, but this was many times a topic of discussion and I just really want to ask others, particularly the ones that are experienced. I remember my now two years old and shorthaired cat didn't have this much fluffiness as a kitten. What do you think?


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

Can't be sure about the gray one, but your little red guy should have a nice thick coat even if it's not real long. They sure are cuties!


----------



## ichigo8 (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you for your reply  ! 
They sure are  ! The grey one's coat is changing over time and I am so in love with it. It is getting more silvery now, she also has red spots.


----------

